# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
[/align]


[align=center]Friday, January 16, 2009[/align]



[align=center]EVERYONE REMOVE the pictures, etc in the bunny part of your profile. You can still have little avatars, but the extra ones in the bottom are making problems for the forum. Thank you! [/align]

[align=center]*JadeIcing'sElvis* has been with them for 3 years today!!! WOOHOO! 

[/align]

[align=center]*Mouse_Chalk* and *Mr_mouse-chalk* are celebrating Snowy and Barneyâs gotcha day! [/align]



[align=center]And Happy Birthday to Fluffball!![/align]



[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]Please post your special dates here since our calendar is broken.[/align]



[align=center]*Teresa* has given *JadeIcing* a scare! Sheâs doing a lot better now![/align]


[align=center]:litterhealthy:[/align]



[align=center]*Thegooch69* would appreciate toy ideas![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]It seems a clean carpet needs to be a poopy carpet!
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Mr. Ici shares a video of Puddles! 
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]There are a lot of bunnies all over the world needing homes! Check out the rescue forum! [/align]



[align=center]Sea Kittens?? 
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*Myheart*[/align]


[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]*ROâs STAR OF THE DAY!* [/align]*First name:* Janet

*Age Range/Age:* 42

*Special other:*None...Can't find anyone as interested in bunnies, as pets, as I am.

*Children?* None

*Bunnies?* Patrick, Luna, and Zappa

*Other Pets?* St. Bernard named Slobbers; Cats named Micah (big male tabby), Pearl (white, golden eyed, deaf girl), and my recent adoption, Sidney (female Siamese tortie point); recently adopted guiney piggies Harley and Victor (need to post pics of them yet); and one male finch named Beeper.

*Favorite Hobby(s)* All of my fur-kids, taking oodles of pictures of them,cleaning up after them (necessary evil),walking, and hanging out on RO.

*Line of work?* Retail and Teacher's aide

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* I am such a softy for anyone in need of help or rescue. I always wish I could do more, but am aware of my limitations (especially cage space). I would love to have a hobby-farmfor the space to help out when needed. Maybe the stars will line up again the same way they did when I adopted Luna, made two new wonderful friends (Naturestee and TreasuredFriend), and found RO with all of its great members and information


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

Psttt...Look at the special events thread...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you for mentioning Snowy and Barney! 

From Jen and Mr Jen!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Psttt...Look at the special events thread...


CRUD! I thought I did!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Psttt...Look at the special events thread...
> ...


:X


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Teresa.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


SHOOT! I missed CONNOR!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 16, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...


Erm... Elvis actually.... 

:sofa:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

Connor was Wednesday!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Connor was Wednesday!


My brain is mush. I'm sorry. Actually, I just rread the date under the bunny instead of above it.


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh its a good job I read this post I wouldn't of known about removing the picture thingy I will do so now


----------

